# Sing his praises



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

All God songs welcome.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


>


Can you tell I'm bored?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

too larry said:


> Can you tell I'm bored?


me too, drinking vodka and tea, watching anthony bourdain and surfing


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> me too, drinking vodka and tea, watching anthony bourdain and surfing


I'm doing the exact thing. Except it's coffee and water for me, and watching You Tube hiking.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

^^^^^^^That is actually a pretty good song.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

Back in the day the Doobie Brothers came to Dothan every summer. I guess I have seen them more than any other band.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


>


Great minds, and all that. . . .


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

too larry said:


> Back in the day the Doobie Brothers came to Dothan every summer. I guess I have seen them more than any other band.



for me it's either van halen, zz top or tom petty. some memories are a bit blurry, but i was there


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> for me it's either van halen, zz top or tom petty. some memories are a bit blurry, but i was there


We had a lot of semi local southern bands that made the rounds each year. Bands like Eli. Not sure what they did, but they were always around.

Plus all the usual southern rock. Outlaws, Charley Daniels, Atlanta Rhythm Section, the Winter Brothers, Derringer, that sort of stuff.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

too larry said:


> We had a lot of semi local southern bands that made the rounds each year. Bands like Eli. Not sure what they did, but they were always around.
> 
> Plus all the usual southern rock. Outlaws, Charley Daniels, Atlanta Rhythm Section, the Winter Brothers, Derringer, that sort of stuff.


big southern rock fan here.

RIP Tom Petty and Anthony Bourdain...


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> big southern rock fan here.
> 
> RIP Tom Petty and Anthony Bourdain...


I've heard lots of people talking about Bourdain, but I've never watched any of his shows. He wrote a food book, right?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

too larry said:


> I've heard lots of people talking about Bourdain, but I've never watched any of his shows. He wrote a food book, right?


multiple best selling books in his 40's after 20+ yrs in the food business. then his emmy award winning show on CNN. you should watch some of them. very interesting, revealing and accepting of the world. i love his show.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> multiple best selling books in his 40's after 20+ yrs in the food business. then his emmy award winning show on CNN. you should watch some of them. very interesting, revealing and accepting of the world. i love his show.


My IG buddies were talking about him a few weeks ago. I had never heard of him. I don't do pop culture, so I don't know most folks on TV.

Was he a recovering heroin addict? I think I heard that on NPR {from his friend who found the body}. Life is hard enough without that shit..


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

I really really like John Prine.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

too larry said:


> My IG buddies were talking about him a few weeks ago. I had never heard of him. I don't do pop culture, so I don't know most folks on TV.
> 
> Was he a recovering heroin addict? I think I heard that on NPR {from his friend who found the body}. Life is hard enough without that shit..



he was well beyond any heroin addiction, he even did a show where he grew up and the opioid addictions in the that community.

i don't know why he committed suicide. he was a very bright, friendly and outgoing dude. loved to eat and party and learn of all cultures in the world.

he will be missed. i would have loved to have a beer with him. obama did...

plus bourdain was kinda anti pop-culture... cool dude...

smoked hash/cannabis on some of his shows when the culture and law permitted.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

lol


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

zz top version


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol


He does seem laid back. I wonder if the purse lady killing herself put him over the edge.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

i guess he had issues, don't we all. mine have been bad, but suicide has never been an option for me. 

sad...


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i guess he had issues, don't we all. mine have been bad, but suicide has never been an option for me.
> 
> sad...


I had a period in my 20's when I was depressed. That shit is like an elephant sitting on your chest. But you are right. I never thought about ending it.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

life is up and down.

if you are down, buckle up and hold on, shit will improve.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

sadly, it's much more severe for others...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

you didn't specify who his, is...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you didn't specify who his, is...


I had looked at posting that one, but got side tracked.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


>


That one too. I would try like hell to think of a song, then I would think of 4-5 at once. Too many to post them all.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

i cheat and use google, it refreshes my memory. lol


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i cheat and use google, it refreshes my memory. lol


Me too. But Google isn't much help in this thread.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


>


I'm a big fan of Harry Shearer. His le Show is a favorite of mine. 

http://harryshearer.com/le-show/


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


>


I had never heard this. Thanks.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

too larry said:


> I'm a big fan of Harry Shearer. His le Show is a favorite of mine.
> 
> http://harryshearer.com/le-show/


will check that out, thanks


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> will check that out, thanks


He is the voice of most of the Simpsons. But also a leading progressive. His show comes on Sundays at noon central on NPR. Or you can listen through the website.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

too larry said:


> He is the voice of most of the Simpsons. But also a leading progressive. His show comes on Sundays at noon central on NPR. Or you can listen through the website.


you had me at progressive

thanks brother...


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you had me at progressive
> 
> thanks brother...


I thought that would peak your interest. He is based in NOLA, so basically your neighbor.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

ok, here is a religious song about yahweh that i do like... the production is awesome,.,,


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

too larry said:


> I thought that would peak your interest. He is based in NOLA, so basically your neighbor.


i lived in kenner for 4 years in the 90's...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

back to the dark side, lol...


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

My customers just got out of here. I'm going to lock up, smoke a quick bowl, then set up for a little family reunion in the morning. See ya later.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

too larry said:


> My customers just got out of here. I'm going to lock up, smoke a quick bowl, then set up for a little family reunion in the morning. See ya later.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

I had to come back to post this song. It's Gospel as a mother fucker. Release me from my burden and pain.

I'm really gone this time. Just waiting on the time clock to get to even money.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

too larry said:


> I'm a big fan of Harry Shearer. His le Show is a favorite of mine.
> 
> http://harryshearer.com/le-show/


listening to some harry shearer now, thanks


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> will check that out, thanks


harry shearer is not near progressive enough for me, but thanks for the enligtenment...


----------



## too larry (Jun 10, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> harry shearer is not near progressive enough for me, but thanks for the enligtenment...


He will make fun of anyone who does stupid stuff. It is worth a listen just for the music. One of my favorites is when he reads from the corrections sections of the LA Dog Trainer {as he calls it}. That can take a while.


----------



## too larry (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm going to walk around Heavan
Barefoot singing God's Praise


----------



## too larry (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 10, 2018)

i'm not really a religious guy, but i sometimes envy people the comfort they seem to draw from their faith


----------



## too larry (Jun 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not really a religious guy, but i sometimes envy people the comfort they seem to draw from their faith


I'm not religious. The freshman social science lesson has always stuck with me. Man creates Gods in his own image. But I don't begrudge anyone who does believe. We all need some help to get through this life.

There was some good music in that movie.


----------



## 1alexie (Jun 11, 2018)

I really Hillsong, this is one of my favorites.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2018)

A newer reading.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 17, 2018)

SRV & Hendrix are God.


----------



## 1alexie (Jun 17, 2018)

This is my favorite 80's song, I heard a lot of covers but The Police will always be my favorite. 

Sometimes old songs are way better than the music that we listen to nowadays.


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2018)

Sure it's a stretch. But the ancient Egyptians thought their rulers were gods, even the Greek ones.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 23, 2018)

too larry said:


> Sure it's a stretch. But the ancient Egyptians thought their rulers were gods, even the Greek ones.


Because they _were_ gods! look at the depiction of their heads and bodies, they don't look like *us (*homosapien) 

..do you really think the ancient Egyptians with all their cutting edge and advanced technology (considering the time) didn't know if they were different from themselves or not? Were they mistaken? do you really think they we're simply fooled? I don't (where do you think they got the technology?)

We met this band at the Hard Rock in Niagara Falls just after their High Times cover, circa 2003


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 23, 2018)

too larry said:


> I'm not religious. The freshman social science lesson has always stuck with me. Man creates Gods in his own image. But I don't begrudge anyone who does believe. We all need some help to get through this life.
> 
> There was some good music in that movie.


I might caution against one taking their theological training and/or forming their associated beliefs from any secular College program / administrator Etc. Just my opinion, now back to the music


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I might caution against one taking their theological training and/or forming their associated beliefs from any secular College program / administrator Etc. Just my opinion, now back to the music


I was raised in the Assembly of God Church. Have spent most of my adult life loosely following the practices of the Muscogee (Creek) tradition. Life is what I use when forming my beliefs.

But I am a huge history buff, and studying historic religions is a hobby of mine. This is just observational, but I have noticed a pattern where the Chinese tend to have Chinese Gods, and the Greeks, Greek Gods, etc, etc. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . . . We met this band at the Hard Rock in Niagara Falls just after their High Times cover, circa 2003


Big fan of her work.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 24, 2018)

That was just a broad statement. I've seen Lucinda several times, but haven't seen her in a while ..I think I'm in love with her


----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2018)

Last night's Midnight Special {on NPR} was a belief themed show. Lots of good songs for this thread, but they haven't posted the playlist yet. This is one song I remember, but can't remember the singer. {it was not ELH, but her's was the best I could find}


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2018)

This is from a Paul Kennerley {the guy who wrote Heaven Only Knows} project. About the south during and after the war. Some treat that period in our history as a sort of religion.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 24, 2018)

1alexie said:


> This is my favorite 80's song, I heard a lot of covers but The Police will always be my favorite.
> 
> Sometimes old songs are way better than the music that we listen to nowadays.


Yes. I feel it.


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2018)

Backyard dirt said:


>


FBB are one of my favorite alt country/folk bands from back in the day.


----------



## too larry (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)

If you guys are not subscribed to e town on You Tube you are missing out on a lot of good music. {with a very low carbon footprint}


----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)

I've always loved the song. This is the first time I heard the story of how it came to be.


----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)

Paul Thorn has a special on PBS right now. Some cool ass songs.


----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2018)

I saw this on another thread. Too damn funny.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 21, 2018)

too larry said:


> I saw this on another thread. Too damn funny.


lol, that sums christianity well...


----------



## too larry (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 28, 2018)

too larry said:


>


Ole' Bob is getting up there in years man!


----------



## too larry (Jul 28, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Ole' Bob is getting up there in years man!


Yes he is.


----------



## too larry (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 28, 2018)

Bad ass hurdy gurdy player, Nigel Eaton.


----------



## too larry (Aug 2, 2018)

First time hearing this one.


----------



## too larry (Aug 2, 2018)

New album for Ry.


----------



## Dmannn (Aug 2, 2018)

Love me some Ry Cooder!


----------



## too larry (Aug 2, 2018)

Dmannn said:


> Love me some Ry Cooder!


The Long Riders soundtrack was the first I had heard of him. He can play any style music.


----------



## Dmannn (Aug 2, 2018)

Yeah man, underrated for sure. I grew up listening to the blues with my dad. I like to put on some "soul shakers" for friends once in awhile.


----------



## Wavels (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Oct 1, 2018)

I saw this posted in another thread. Pretty funny song.

Wash your hands and say your prayers. Because germs and Jesus are everywhere.


----------



## too larry (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 8, 2018)

Fuck God, that useless piece of shit


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 8, 2018)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck God, that useless piece of shit


Hard to be mad at something that can’t exist; But that was a bit rude, bro, to those who are believers. I am as godless as a person can be, but...nevermind.

Love to everyone. I like XTC, too.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 8, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> But that was a bit rude, bro, to those who are believers


Fuck believers.
It was the Christians, Muslims and Jews that got us into this mess we exist in today.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 8, 2018)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck believers.
> It was the Christians, Muslims and Jews that got us into this mess we exist in today.


Lol, well, that’s perhaps an oversimplification, but I bet we agree on a lot. I have strong opinions about religious belief, but I choose which battles to fight, and when, more carefully than I used to.

There are people here who I like, and I do not wish to harm those friendships with flippant shit talking. I appreciate you standing so strongly for what you believe, and if you don’t give a shit then I have no need to stop you. Cheers.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> There are people here who I like, and I do not wish to harm those friendships with flippant shit talking


Isn't there good reasons threads have headers?


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Lol, well, that’s perhaps an oversimplification, but I bet we agree on a lot. I have strong opinions about religious belief, but I choose which battles to fight, and when, more carefully than I used to.
> 
> There are people here who I like, and I do not wish to harm those friendships with flippant shit talking. I appreciate you standing so strongly for what you believe, and if you don’t give a shit then I have no need to stop you. Cheers.


I'm 50% in the Man Creates Gods in His Own Image camp and 50% in Everyone has a Personal God Living in their Brain camp. Even if I did figure out what I believed, I would never try to influence how another believes.

Religion must be important or we wouldn't have so many of them. My thoughts on the subject is if you can sleep at night with the fore knowledge of your death, then you have the religion that is right for you.

Thank you Jesus, Thank you Lord.


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 10, 2018)

I used to be like many of you, I didn't believe in much, certainly not in God, but in fairness I had no religious upbringing so I really wouldn't have known one way or the other and if I'm honest, didn't really care.

Then I died several decades ago and an angel from YH*H Creator God sent me back here. You can probably figure the rest.

I don't mean this in a bad way but I could care less what any of you believe, so you won't find me arguing in these type threads, and certainly not on this website.

Frankly I consider religious debate with people with no formal religious training akin to teaching calculus to cats, so maybe you'll understand my disinterest?

Certainly my indifference in this matter is a lacking in a major tenant of my faith. I didn't say I wasn't working on it (but neither are we all created for the same purpose).

Regarding religions, I belong to none.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2018)

Bernie Leaden on vocals / guitar.


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Bernie Leaden on vocals / guitar.


I loved those guys.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2018)

too larry said:


> I loved those guys.


Me, too. I only go as far as the 4th lp lineup after which Chris and Al Perkins left to back Steven Stills. As each lp and lineup was quite different from the rest, I'm curious - what was your favorite LP?


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Me, too. I only go as far as the 4th lp lineup after which Chris and Al Perkins left to back Steven Stills. As each lp and lineup was quite different from the rest, I'm curious - what was your favorite LP?


I was born in 1961, so I first heard them from my older sister's LP's. She had a copy of the self titled 3rd album, so that is the only one I heard until I was old enough to buy my own music. It had what would become the Eagles sound, and I was into that then. 

For years I would have said Deluxe Burrito was my favorite, as it was the only one I owned then. Then I got into electric music, and didn't really get back into them for the next 20 years or so. Now I like the more country sound. Haven't listened to whole albums from them, so can't say for sure. I do like stuff like this one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2018)

Chris Hillman, Bernie Leadon, Al Perkins, and some other cats.


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2019)

Saw this on another thread and figured it would fit here.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 27, 2019)

Hundreds of folks have sang and performed this song over many years. None like Mr Stewart. *** Verse 3 vocals. ***

*Gary Stewart - I've Just Seen The Rock Of Ages*
*



*


----------



## topcat (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2019)

too larry said:


>


Every sperm is sacred
Every sperm is great
If a sperm is wasted,
God gets quite irate


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


>


i was hoping for another version of "every sperm is sacred".....


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Lord Bonkey (Dec 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was hoping for another version of "every sperm is sacred".....


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2020)




----------

